# Trading not tame cockatiel to bird shop for baby?



## Andrewtiel (Jul 13, 2012)

So a while ago i posted about finding a adult make cockatiel in front of my home and caught him, then posted ads over craigslist and around my neighborhood. A person came to see the bird but sadly it wasnt hers and i had about 4 people call me and send me pics and video but the bird did match their birds and pictures. This bird is houesd next to my tamed 7 year old cockatiel and he enjoys his company. Sadly this bird is hard to tame and is always running from my hand. The bird shop i go to get my bird clipped said that i should not house them together since he is not tame. Should i call and offer the shop this adult tiel for trade of a young tame tiel? Will they take it? This tiel is not shy anymore of my tiel but shy of me and seems he could be a great mate but needs to be tamed first. Do you think they will take my trade? 

Here are some pictures of him ive had with his craigslist ad.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you can house tame and untame birds together. in fact, it would be good for the untame bird because he will see the bond you have with the tame one and it might help with taming him. some birds take a long time to tame and he may never become fully tame, there is no reason though to not keep him.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Exactly what Dally said. Just because he is weary of you, doesn't mean he will be weary of your tame tiel. And really, your tame tiel will help teach him that you are okay.


----------



## Andrewtiel (Jul 13, 2012)

How would i go about this? They are both VERY VERY loud and talk constantly. Ive had my tiel climb above the untammed tiels cage and that tiel opens his beak in defense. So how would i go about introducing them to each other when i cant even get the untammed tiel to come close to my hand...


----------



## Andrewtiel (Jul 13, 2012)

Also i forgot to mention the lady at the bird shop said that it would be risky because my tiel has an underbite and would not be able to defend himself if the untammed tiel ever attacked him. Also she said that keeping an untammed tiel with a tamed tiel in the same cage can cause the tamed tiel to become untammed.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I would get your untamed tiel with a towel and get your other tiel and introduce them on neutral ground where they cannot see their cages. I use the bathroom because it's a small space, but the untamed tiel was only opening his beak because he sees the cage as his and he was protecting his territory that's why you introduce on neutral ground so they have nothing to fight over.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

has the underbite been seen by a vet?


----------



## Andrewtiel (Jul 13, 2012)

He has not seen the vet. Hes lived with it all his life and i think if i was to go get it fixed it would cost him to much pain and $$.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

underbite birds need trimming on a regular basis if there is much over grow.... 

and maybe try a new bigger cage and introducing them on neutral ground...


----------



## Andrewtiel (Jul 13, 2012)

Yea he gets his beak trimmed every month. And how can i make the untammed tiel like me


----------



## Andrewtiel (Jul 13, 2012)

When the untammed tiel is in the towel he screeches very loud and doesnt calm down when i tried a bout 2 weeks ago. Im very nervous


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Have you tried lperry's taming advice?

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

And the food bribery thread: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Will the untame bird come out of the cage by himself if you leave the door open? If he will, you can let him come out naturally and then get the tame bird out too. But don't let one bird go into the other bird's cage until you know they get along well together; otherwise there is likely to be a fight over territory. You can let them hang out on the cage tops together if they're peaceful about it; covering the cage top with a cloth and putting a millet spray on top of it for entertainment will make the cage top seem more like neutral territory.


----------



## Andrewtiel (Jul 13, 2012)

If i gave the untamed bird a chance to come out the cage he would try to fly away im sure and i would not be able to be in control of him.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Even untame birds need time out of their cage.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

When I was dealing with the budgies, I would take their cage into the bathroom and open the door of the cage. They would get to fly around and it was easy to back them into a corner when it was time to put them away bc the bathroom was small.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks it's bad practice to trade a bird that doesn't even belong to you? Keep the bird or take it to a rescue, but do not try to profit off of someone else's misfortune.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> If i gave the untamed bird a chance to come out the cage he would try to fly away im sure and i would not be able to be in control of him.


The pictures of the untame bird show that his wings are clipped. If he tries to fly he probably won't get very far, and if he crashes into something he won't hit very hard. He will probably end up landing on the floor, and you can slowly herd him into a corner and try to get him to step up on either your hand or a stick (which may be less scary than the hand). You will be rescuing him from a place he doesn't really want to be (the floor) and taking him somewhere that is more comfortable for him. If you handle the situation gently and tactfully, it's a small step forward toward taming and trust.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

<coughing politely & agreeing with Mentha & bjknight>
He's bound to be bad tempered if he's been flying free & is now caged with nothing but more cage time to look forward to. He's probably confused & very stressed which is going to take patience & time to overcome.
Personally, I'd get him into a routine which included out of the cage time & treat foods - as been suggested. He's not a 'thing' which can be traded for a better 'thing' so how about you see him as a personal challenge; take the time to bond with him & you will both benefit.

p.s have you tried putting him on Parrot Alert & local pages on Facebook? http://www.parrotalert.com/


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Mentha said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's bad practice to trade a bird that doesn't even belong to you? Keep the bird or take it to a rescue, but do not try to profit off of someone else's misfortune.


i have to agree.


----------



## Andrewtiel (Jul 13, 2012)

I really would like to take the time to get this tiel to become tame, but school is going to start in a couple of days and i feel the bird wont get as much attention it needs. I recently got a text from a woman and heres what it says. "Hi i saw ur ad for the cockatiel we would love to give hi ma good home I have been looking for one for myself had one when i was a teenager i love them i work with animals (pet nurse) and would give it the attention that he will need thank u Sylvia." I much rather see this bird go to a person especially her since she is a nurse and works with animals. But i do feel that the month that this bird has been with me, it seems to have a liking to my tiel.


----------



## Andrewtiel (Jul 13, 2012)

I just found my tiel has some blood under his wing. Hes never had that before, what could it be? Im taking him to vet soon to get it checked out.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Andrewtiel said:


> I just found my tiel has some blood under his wing. Hes never had that before, what could it be? Im taking him to vet soon to get it checked out.


Broken blood feathers are generally under the wing. 

Here is a pic of my boy after getting bloody from a night fright:


----------



## Andrewtiel (Jul 13, 2012)

Thats pretty much what it looks like, he does have some blood as well under his other wing. What can i do in the mean time?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Andrewtiel said:


> Thats pretty much what it looks like, he does have some blood as well under his other wing. What can i do in the mean time?


I will answer on your other thread


----------

